# May



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought May at of pure interest for the story. I thought it would have been more interesting but in the end I actually liked it. It kind of was a typical seriel killer film were you learn the bases of the character and the reason behind the murders. May was kind of a misunderstood person similar to all of us whose life seem to be caved in wanting to be "perfect". Very amazing story and I enjoyed it! This movie was good and I am glad I got it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Meh. I didn't care for it all that much. There were a few things in it I found interesting, but as I whole I just thought it was kind of "blah".


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I remember reviewing this film back on the old board. I didn't care overly much for it, because, I really didn't see why May had all the problems she did. It only hinted that her mother was the crux of the problem, but when May reached adulthood nothing whatsoever was mentioned of the woman who had such an impact on her life. I also was not convinced of her complete turnabout at the movies last 30 min. or so. I won't take a thing from Angela Bettis's performance. She did the best she could with what she had to work with. The movie overall was sort of a trite, meandering mess. I'm afraid *May* was only worth watching once, and that, just barely.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Helspont said:


> I remember reviewing this film back on the old board. I didn't care overly much for it, because, I really didn't see why May had all the problems she did. It only hinted that her mother was the crux of the problem, but when May reached adulthood nothing whatsoever was mentioned of the woman who had such an impact on her life. I also was not convinced of her complete turnabout at the movies last 30 min. or so. I won't take a thing from Angela Bettis's performance. She did the best she could with what she had to work with. The movie overall was sort of a trite, meandering mess. I'm afraid *May* was only worth watching once, and that, just barely.


Agree 100%. It just seemed like it tried really hard to be weird just for the sake of being weird. It was pretty funny when she stabbed Frank from Donnie Darko though.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I do tend to well have a wild imagination so to say with films and understand them easily. So I kind of understood what was going on and the reason behind it.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I have to admit...May is one of my all time favorite movies.I saw the preveiws on House of 1000 Corpses and knew I had to see it.I went and bought it at Border's and I love it!!! I like weird stuff that that though. May is a movie that describes what is inside my head. Things I think of doing, but don't actually do them. I am just a twisted person though.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A frightening admissions indeed.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I thought May was one of the best horror flicks of 2003 (geez, it was 2003 right?). It was clever, well directed, and had splashes of dark humour and well placed gore throughout. You can really tell that it was directed by someone who has a love of the genre, and knows exactly what to do in order to achieve a good horror film.

I've been meaning to write a review since I saw the film months ago, but being the living embodiment of procrastination, I still haven't. One of these days I'll do it, though.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I just watched this movie a few days ago. And it's very good. Yes it has a few flaws.

But... you know how some movies just _work_. This one does. Some movies work if they manage to get-in the bare minimum of acceptable acting or story, and then it's just paced and edited well?

And about her psychological profile... I'm not sure that's necessary. I mean, I think the whole point of the movie is wrapped up in the scene where she bites him. The "I like weird" exchanges. Artistic license.


----------

